# Tyler joined Casey today at the bridge. 10-27-92/06-27-09



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to share with you that Gary and I had to put Tyler, our faithful companiom of 16yrs. and 8mos. to sleep today. He is now at the bridge with his buddy Casey, whom passed away suddenly last May.
These past 2 weeks have been very hard on all of us. At times we thought Tyler was actually getting stronger, and then he would bring us back to reality.
The vet told us we were doing the right thing since he felt Tyler would more than likely be paralized within a week. There was pain in his neck and his hind legs.
I want to thank you all for your comments, suggestions, and kind words in the other thread I posted in the Senior section regarding Tyler.
We are truly heartbroken, but we are gald Tyler is in a better place and pain free. 
Tyler was a fighter to the end, he even fought the shot. Tyler went out with a grin on his face and a grip on my hand.
Run free, my Tyler, run free.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a blessing to have had him in your life for almost 17 years.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I'm glad that Tyler was able to share a long and happy life with you and hope that the wonderful memories bring you some comfort. 

Run free and play hard at the bridge Tyler.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

God speed sweet boy. You know how much you were loved.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Tyler. You were very lucky to have him for such a long time. I pray that your memories and the love you shared will give you comfort during these sad times. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tyler, to live to such a grand old age, he must have had an amazing life with you.

RIP Tyler


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am at once sorry for your loss and completely admiring and pleased you kept your old friend safe and sound for such a long life.I bet it is so strange and sad to walk into rooms and have him not there after nearly 17 years. Bon voyage and godspeed to golden Tyler.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, am sorry for your loss. What a grand life though... almost 17. I think it's what we all hope and pray for. Bless you for thinking of his comfort and quality of life. I'm sure he and Casey are having quite a reunion. Godspeed Tyler..... a life well lived.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know how broken hearted you are. I lst my golden boy, Buck to heart attack (12 yrs. 3 months) on May 15, 2007 ad then my goden girl KayCee to cancer May 25, 2008. She was 8 yrs. 9 m,0nths. Both were so unexpected---Kayee was only diagnosed 2 days before her death. It is so hard.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
What an amazing age to live to!!

I'm sure Tyler and Casey are having a great time at the bridge.
God speed Tyler.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Tyler has gone to the bridge, it is so painful to say goodbye, but he is pain free now. What a wonderful life Tyler had to have reached that wonderful age, you were very blessed to have golden for almost 17 years. 
As you grief subsides, I hope you find comfort in the many memories and richness that Tyler bought into your life.
RIP Dear Tyler


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that you have many happy memories of Tyler. I hope they comfort you at this sad time. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you had to give your old boy that final gift, where you listen to his wishes and release him from a failing body while your heart breaks. When your grief eases a tiny bit, I hope you're able to celebrate such a long and happy life. He will have been greeted by a fine pack of angels....Godspeed, Tyler.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( I am so sorry. It is never easy to say 'goodbye' to a friend, no matter how fortunate the number of years. I hope you are finding comfort in your memories of Tyler and Casey.


----------



## Trish58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Gary and I want to thank you all for your kind words and compassion, it really does mean the world to us to know that there are people out there that know what we are going through. This forum has really helped me. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet guy Tyler..may he play hard and pain free at the Bridge till you all can be together again. xxoo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Tyler. You were very lucky to have him for such a long time.

RIP sweet Tyler!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

No words can heal your pain but I hope good memories bring joy to your heart. I lost Sweet Katie @ 6 mos ago and each day gets a little better as my memories are good.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss....rest peacefully Tyler...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for your sad news, it's always so hard to have to make that choice...you did the right thing for him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free, dear Tyler. Watch over your family until you meet again. How wonderful to have had such a long and loving life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your sad loss - as others have said an amazing age, but that probably won't help at the moment. You will have wonderful memories of both Tyler and Casey that will help you in the days to come

Run free from pain, play hard with Casey and your new friends and sleep softly Tyler


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May the memories you have of Tyler help you with the days ahead! Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Tyler after nearly 17 years. No matter how long it never is enough. Run free, Tyler and enjoy the Bridge with all your friends!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Trish
It is NEVER long enough is it. I know how difficult this has been and I can almost hear the "relieve" in your post that this brave and loving dog is at peace. I know no words can help only time will will help. My best to you and Gary

Rest well Tyler and play hard at the Bridge till you meet up again with your loving family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tyler*

So sorry about TYler, but I'm sure he and Casey are having a wonderful reunion at the Bridge!

WOW! Tyler had a nice, long, life-I know it's never long enough.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tyler. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How sad to hear you lost your Tyler. It must be so hard after all these years but what a blessing to have him that long. I am sure he is happy to be reunited with Casey. Hugs to you...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. How wonderful to have had him in your life for so long. He is now watching over you and playing with his buddy Casey. Play hard and sleep soft.


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing I could ever say would ease your pain. Warmest wishes from our pack to yours.

Ripley's Dad


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It does warm the heart to know that, every now and then, one of these guys can be with us for so long.


----------

